# Help! Gothic Door Poster 79" x 35" Why so Hard to Find?



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

kathy2008 said:


> Maybe my quest is futile...I'm searching for a front door sized poster of any kind of gothic, creepy doorway. The photo below would be great if it wasn't a shower curtain. sigh! Anyone have any suggestions? I've found lots of images but none the size I'd like, I want it to look like a real gothic entrance with depth. Looking to spend up to $50 for a quality image. Thanks!
> View attachment 163462


i love the image...where did you find it?

and why can't you get that and cut it to size for your door? OR you can have a poster-size photo done at Kinkos or somewhere pretty cheap and cut it to size.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Unfortunately, your guess is as good as mine, Kathy. I have found door covers featuring a variety of characters, but never any kind of entrance/doorway art. Maybe look into the _Scene Setters_ and similar to see if there is one of those to your liking that could fit?


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, I've been online for several hours, thinking this is a no-brainer, right? wrong. Thanks, Wicked, didn't think of that, I worry what the price would be... Scene setters are too small only about 48". I didn't want to spend $57 to still have to adjust the shower curtain and waste almost half of the image. The quest continues....


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Image is from Cafe Press


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

You guys did spark an idea, what if I take a smaller poster and place in middle of door and black out the top & bottom of real door? Just might work...  Hate it when you get an idea and can't pull it off..


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kathy2008 said:


> Image is from Cafe Press


I loathe that company and would not recommend supporting them (I refuse to after dealing with them and getting royally screwed on multiple fronts). Basically, they make sure that anyone who sells on it has to jack the prices up to ludicrous levels to make any sort of profit, since they charge the designer so much to begin with. Users are not given their rightful money until they reach above a certain level ($25 was the lowest, I believe). Plus, unlike eBay, they do _zero_ advertising for their users, who then get stuck attempting to hock their wares and blowing through yet more money than the storefront's costs. I was wondering why it was so much for a freakin' shower curtain; I am left to ponder that no longer

Good luck with your idea, Kathy.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yikes, Garth! I've ordered T-shirts and they sent me a mis-marked size and then replaced it free with another shirt and I kept the original shirt. I thought they were ok to deal with. I imagine it's really a pain to sell your stuff thru ANY website, My son has had good luck with Amazon, did you ever try them?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kathy2008 said:


> Yikes, Garth! I've ordered T-shirts and they sent me a mis-marked size and then replaced it free with another shirt and I kept the original shirt. I thought they were ok to deal with. I imagine it's really a pain to sell your stuff thru ANY website, My son has had good luck with Amazon, did you ever try them?


On the customer's end, they are fine, I suppose; it is the shop owners who get shafted. If anyone wants to order from CafePress, I do not begrudge them for doing so, but I wanted to get that out there. Anymore, I only sell through eBay (the 100-free-listings-per-month part appeals to me).


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

kathy2008 said:


> You guys did spark an idea, what if I take a smaller poster and place in middle of door and black out the top & bottom of real door? Just might work...  Hate it when you get an idea and can't pull it off..


especially if you got a cheap halloween lace panel...that would look pretty cool.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey kathy, let us know what you come up with because I've been trying to do the same thing in recreating the following staircase image. I want to put this on a wall and then frame out the large picture so it looks like the entrance to the staircase is through the doorway as part of my haunted hotel. I need it to be fairly sizeable so it doesn't look like you have to go through the little door in Alice in Wonderland - and I didn't want to spend the $100 at Kinkos to have it recreated that large.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

You guys are aware of numerous software to print out a scaled image on multiple sheets that you could then tape together. You could do it all from home then at a much lower cost on your own printer. Sure, it's not as nice as one large single page, but it gets the job done.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

I think I would consider buying solid pink or blue foam board to make the doors and thinner foam board to make the hinges etc.
You'll be able to texture it by carving into it and get a more dimensional look than a poster or shower curtain. Anything plastic or paper 
would probably have glare issue with lighting. There are lots of tutorials here and online to make foam board look like wood.
Here's a few examples:

http://constructionofthecreative.blogspot.ca/2012/01/how-to-make-styrofoam-look-like-wood.html

http://www.spookyblue.com/halloween/spookywood/fake-wood.htm


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sumrtym, Thanks! Did not think of that... Frogkid, I was afraid it would be pricey at Kinkos. Seems like a supplier could do this, they are already printing door posters of random ghosts, etc., in the right size, I got them at the Dollar store 2 years ago. It seems natural that a spooky life-sized door should be available. I will continue to search and def post what I come up with.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

kathy2008 said:


> Maybe my quest is futile...I'm searching for a front door sized poster of any kind of gothic, creepy doorway. The photo below would be great if it wasn't a shower curtain. sigh! Anyone have any suggestions? I've found lots of images but none the size I'd like, I want it to look like a real gothic entrance with depth. Looking to spend up to $50 for a quality image. Thanks!
> View attachment 163462


I think you can also buy a curtain like this. 

http://www.cafepress.com/mf/71225549/gothic-spooky-door-curtains-60x60_curtains


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks, Poco, good idea! I wonder if I could make it stick to my steel entry door, would have to be thin to fit next to glass storm door though....thinking....thinking... and would like it to be reusable too.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

However, if you do want to order the shower curtain, this looks like the better deal:

http://www.design123print.com/product/0214-32836240/gothic-spooky-door-shower-curtain-large


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

ThAnswr said:


> However, if you do want to order the shower curtain, this looks like the better deal:
> 
> http://www.design123print.com/product/0214-32836240/gothic-spooky-door-shower-curtain-large


Thanks for the help, this is looking better all the time....


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

How about getting a vinyl banner or backdrop from Shindigz? They usually have a 50% off day in August. Last year it was on the 20th.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> How about getting a vinyl banner or backdrop from Shindigz? They usually have a 50% off day in August. Last year it was on the 20th.


Thanks so much Pumpkinprincess!
I've never looked at Shindigz!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

frogkid11 said:


> Hey kathy, let us know what you come up with because I've been trying to do the same thing in recreating the following staircase image. I want to put this on a wall and then frame out the large picture so it looks like the entrance to the staircase is through the doorway as part of my haunted hotel. I need it to be fairly sizeable so it doesn't look like you have to go through the little door in Alice in Wonderland - and I didn't want to spend the $100 at Kinkos to have it recreated that large.
> 
> View attachment 163480


Try blockposters.com (this was a tip I saw on dawnskis Universal Monster thread) just upload a quality photo, enlarge it to the size u need, print and your ready to tape your now wall size image back together. Cheap and easy fix till you find what your looking for. Also check with Twisteduk, he had scene setters made somewhere and If memory serves me correct thay weren't that pricy.


----------

